# Catch Sheepshead with a FLOAT RIG???!!!



## Bryannecker (Nov 15, 2011)

Inshore Fishing for Sheepshead and other fish.  New method for sheepies with a float rig.  Watch and try it.  You will like it.  It is a sure fire method to catch the bait stealers.  Georgia Boys in Action!

Capt. Jimmy


----------



## Steve123 (Nov 15, 2011)

Nice catch.


----------



## wharfrat (Nov 15, 2011)

very nice capt. jimmy!


----------



## Anvil Head (Nov 16, 2011)

Nice, my favorite eating fish. Bit of a buggar to clean but well worth it. They will surprise you, caught one on a rug crab fly working bull reds one morning in the grass......12.8 #'s. Now what was he doing running with the bulls? No matter he's on the wall now.


----------



## slabhunter (Nov 16, 2011)

Bryannecker said:


> Inshore Fishing for Sheepshead and other fish.  New method for sheepies with a float rig.  Watch and try it.  You will like it.  It is a sure fire method to catch the bait stealers.  Georgia Boys in Action!
> 
> Capt. Jimmy



Now that is fun fishing for sure! And for us foodies a real favorite in the hands of this slabchef.


----------



## Bowhunter58 (Nov 16, 2011)

Doesnt get much better than that, I am heading out Sunday to give them a try, hopefully we can get in them like that. I love them tree tops.....


----------



## Bryannecker (Nov 16, 2011)

I like to fillet them and remove all the red meat as I make them into bite sized fish fingers.  Dredge them in yellow mustard and roll in corn meal then fry in a cast iron pan on a gas jet burner.  That is Louisiana style and it is the very best.  I had them that way last night.  Yellow grits with cheddar cheese in them is a fine meal for a southern boy!!!


----------



## Anvil Head (Nov 17, 2011)

Don't eat much fried anything anymore, but sure sounds good.
I braze the fillets on a grill, once flipped, I give them a light coating of fresh salsa (just long enough for it to glaze just a bit). Served over a hot bed of long grain rice and a cold unit........step back! (or you'll get forked!)


----------



## creekrocket (Nov 17, 2011)

Hey Jimmy, what size hook do you use under your float?


----------



## Bryannecker (Nov 17, 2011)

A Mustad Size 2 #92673 is good but has a short shank.  A longer shank #1 or #2 is good, too.  They have a mild offset.  Just use a trial and error approach.  Circle hooks work well at times,  but the loss ratio is quite high.  That is why trout fishermen do not make very good sheepie fishermen.  It is a game of finesse, and even with all this advice and how to coaching, it can be a daunting task to catch them.  Getting out of the structure can be a real chore.  Timing is a big factor, too.  But enough said, a word to the wise should be sufficient!  I have been catching them for forty years and still learn something new on each and every trip.  Gooooood Luck!  
Capt. Jimmy


----------



## Anvil Head (Nov 22, 2011)

It is a sensitivity thing with me.....never tried a float rig (but will). Always kept a tight line and watched it close as well as keeping a finger on it. Then get the mind right to set the instant you first feel/see change.
You guys ever try frozen sweet peas? My dad taught me how to use them. Set several out on the gunnel to thaw and toughen up a bit, then stack 3 or 4 on a long shank #6. Fish as above right up against walls, pilings or other structure. They look like oyster crabs and Sheepies love 'em.  Great go to bait when things are a bit slow.


----------



## John I. Shore (Nov 24, 2011)

That's what we use up here to float eggs for salmon.
Works really well.:yummy::yummy::yummy:


----------

